# OK..I'm doing it..



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

This week I am taking 5 books to the library to donate. I know..big deal. Have a hard time letting go of my books..like family...probably easier to let go of family..but I need to unload a bunch of books. Magazines..MENS for 30 -40 years...I just can't.. going to put them into a big trunk..and look through them and unload a few of them too. I have way to much stuff ...but the books are the bigger problem. have done a good job of unloading stuff lately but more needs to go. Husband is worse than me. When I need inspiration..I turn on the Hoarder show..and I get really busy. Wish me luck....eep:


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I donated about 10 books from the Jennifer Chiaverini Quilt Novels a couple months back.
The library already had a few other novels from that author and were really happy to get some of the other titles.

It was difficult for me to let them go, but hey, if I want to read them again, I know where to find them.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

We've found that the more we declutter and donate the easier it gets!


Last winter, DH would bring down stuff from the upstairs and I'd go through it every weekend. 80% went to Goodwill. The feeling of no clutter is great!

Just yesterday, we brought a medium sized box there. I wanted the stuff gone before it looked too much "at home"!


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

I wish my hubby would go thru _his_ computer bits and pieces and old games. I brought up a bunch of it from the basement like he asked - and it has been sitting in a pile in between the dining room and what is supposed to be the living room (but functions as the computer room - we're gamers so yes we have a computer ROOM). It has been sitting there for at least FOUR MONTHS!!!
I think it will just magically disappear shortly - I have been really patient I think and 4 months is really plenty of time.
I just went thru all my kid's school papers from elementary school (they are in highshcool now) and photos. I threw away FIVE bags of stuff - alot of which I looked at and said "why in the world did I ever keep this to begin with??" Next up is my overwhelming fabric stash. THEN I am going to build myself some nice shelves for our families extensive collection of RA Salvatore, Ed Greenwood and Star Wars books. Oh and all the other Fantasy/Science Fiction we have. I will not part with my books - I re-read my Mists of Avalon book at least once a year - and I got it when I was 15. Books mean too much to me and I seem to have passed that love onto my son as well. SO, I will just build myself some beautiful shelves to display them all :rock:


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I copy specific articles f/magazines I want then sell or donate them. I am amazed that the magazines really do sell on ebay.


----------

